# Your local game store?



## [Nook] (Nov 14, 2009)

For me, Gamestop. I'm a regular there, so mostly every employee knows me.


----------



## quincify (Nov 14, 2009)

GameStop as well!  I'm going there tonight!


----------



## Rockman! (Nov 14, 2009)

GameStop.

I was supposed to pick up Ratchet & Clank: Up Your Arsenal today ...


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 14, 2009)

Game Crazy, I sold probably about 10 awful games and got 100 bucks in return.


----------



## 8bit (Nov 14, 2009)

gamestop


----------



## beehdaubs (Nov 14, 2009)

I buy all my games digitally....so steam.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 14, 2009)

I absolutely hate GameStop. They rip you off. I never buy games from there. The only time I ever buy something there is if it's something that I can't get somewhere else, like my Zelda belt buckle and Zelda hat. I've always gotten my games at Wal-Mart, but now I get them at Toys R Us, because I get a 10% discount for working there.


----------



## NikoKing (Nov 14, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I absolutely hate GameStop. They rip you off. I never buy games from there. The only time I ever buy something there is if it's something that I can't get somewhere else, like my Zelda belt buckle and Zelda hat. I've always gotten my games at Wal-Mart, but now I get them at Toys R Us, because I get a 10% discount for working there.


I never knew you worked at Toys R Us  :O .  Did you get the job while you were away from TBT or something?


----------



## djman900 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have to drive 30 minutes to get a game. Gamestop.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Nov 14, 2009)

Gamestop/EB Games, Wal-Mart, Target


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 14, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just started last week. There's no way I could've worked at Toys R Us back where I used to live, because the nearest one is two hours away. .-.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 14, 2009)

If I ever get one, I go to Target :L


----------



## AndyB (Nov 14, 2009)

Gamestation.


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Nov 14, 2009)

The nearest GameStop is 30 km away. Ugh. I buy all my games and accessories at the local mall.


----------



## bittermeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Wal-mart and Gamestop.


----------



## Vooloo (Nov 14, 2009)

GameStop's really close to me, but I hate GameStop. So I go to Target to buy my games.


----------



## -Aaron (Nov 14, 2009)

eBay.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 14, 2009)

An EB games that became Gamestop. The guy who works there also works like 384957328475 other places and he recognized me when I went with the fam to go buy a new computer @ Best Buy.


----------



## Elliot (Nov 14, 2009)

Block Buster, But is closing.


----------



## Kiley (Nov 14, 2009)

Gamestop, EBgames, and Play n Trade.


----------



## Fontana (Nov 14, 2009)

I buy my games from EBGames and Game. Yes 'Game' is a store.


----------



## Cool J (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe Gamestop usually but theres a store called Costco and u have to be a memebr to come in. I got WiiSports Resort 10 bucks cheaper. There selling New Super Mario Bros Wii there for 35$ sealed. Though the usually price is 50$


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Nov 14, 2009)

Depends on which city I'm in that day... But mostly, EB Games. Gamestop sometimes, and Game Crazy when I go to the mall.


----------



## Kingdom (Nov 14, 2009)

Theres like 4 gamestops near my house.


----------



## MygL (Nov 14, 2009)

Game Planet... It sucks


----------



## Ricano (Nov 14, 2009)

Hatsumiku said:
			
		

> GameStop's really close to me, but I hate GameStop. So I go to Target to buy my games.


They dun ask you for ID ;D


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 14, 2009)

Gamestop/Steam I guess. Since this Gamestop is on a Military Base, it makes it easier to get games and know your reserve is still there. Only downfall is that the District Manager or something hates you when you're the only one to pre-order a game or pre-order it on a different console. Done been screwed over twice because they forgot to send *censored.2.0* to it. >.>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 14, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Hatsumiku said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They asked me. =_= Although that could have been because it was GTA4...


----------



## Ricano (Nov 14, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, I got away because the dude didnt even care and just wanted to leave his job >_>


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Nov 14, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dudes at mine don't even care about my age, hell, they recommend nearly all M titles. I liek them.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Nov 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're lucky. There's this one guy at mine who's a real jerk about M games. >_> I feel like he's sexist for some reason...
And I had forgotten my ID at home. XD;; Of course he didn't believe me.


----------



## Ricano (Nov 14, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolwut
Sounds like a good place :-D


----------



## Conor (Nov 15, 2009)

Gamestation and Steam.
There's a GAME near me too.


----------



## StarBurst (Nov 15, 2009)

I buy mine from the internet or tesco's.

All the other game shops are liek....1 and a half hours away.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 15, 2009)

If i want to buy games i order them from the net, buy via Steam or drive for 30 minutes for GameStop and MediaMarkt xD


----------



## merinda! (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, There is Game, EBGames & JB Hi-FI and those other places.


----------



## Sky master (Nov 15, 2009)

Game.


----------



## Hiro (Nov 15, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Tom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed ;D


----------



## Draco Roar (Nov 15, 2009)

GAME and Steam.


----------



## Nic (Nov 15, 2009)

GameStop, give me discounts and I got a free MW2 because my dad is in the military.


----------



## Riri (Nov 15, 2009)

Usually Steam, sometimes I get DS games from EBGames.


----------



## easpa (Nov 15, 2009)

GameStop.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 15, 2009)

GAME


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Nov 15, 2009)

Game, Game station and CEX


----------



## SamXX (Nov 15, 2009)

Chips


----------



## cornymikey (Nov 15, 2009)

J&R because its the only game store that I can walk to.


----------



## Clanklus (Nov 15, 2009)

Gameking for me. Why because they still sell atari games and nes games!

They also have a mario pinball machine to play.


----------



## Zex (Nov 15, 2009)

Gamestop


----------



## gandalfail (Nov 15, 2009)

gamestop, EB games, walmart, target and... best buy... and a lot others... i live near a mall


----------



## tazaza (Nov 15, 2009)

Game and Gamestation.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Nov 15, 2009)

Wal Mart or Gamestop.com.


----------



## [Nook] (Nov 15, 2009)

I forgot that I live near Gamecrazy, too. But Gamestop has better quality service.


----------



## PurelyYoshi (Nov 15, 2009)

I go to Game Crazy and Best Buy. Game Crazy has better deals on games. Best Buy has all the good games but are expensive. I got Brawl at Best Buy.


----------



## 4861 (Nov 15, 2009)

Game Stop


----------



## Resonate (Nov 15, 2009)

Wal-Mart.  

The nearest Gamestop is about a 45 minute to an hour's  drive away.  >_<


----------



## muffun (Nov 15, 2009)

Gamestop or Best Buy.

Wal-marts are unheard of in New York.


----------



## Micah (Nov 16, 2009)

We have two Gamestops in the same plaza, along with Wal*Mart. I really have no idea how they survive when they are literally 30 seconds away from each other.


----------



## Numner (Nov 16, 2009)

Wal-mart xD


----------



## Yokie (Nov 16, 2009)

GameStop. Don't like the name, lol.


----------



## Josh (Nov 16, 2009)

Game, in the closest shopping centre Lakeside.


----------



## KingKombat (Nov 20, 2009)

I live in Brooklyn so...that Best Buy in Queens


----------



## Callie (Nov 23, 2009)

Gamestop is closest but if I'm willing to go into the city then I go to a place called play n trade.


----------



## Callie (Nov 23, 2009)

OOPS, didn't mean to post twice.


----------

